# Ekowool



## Lyle Abrahams (18/7/14)

Anybody know where I can ekowool in CT today. Leaving for Congo on Sunday for 2 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Anybody know where I can ekowool in CT today. Leaving for Congo on Sunday for 2 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Why are you always looking for something just before you leave?


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/7/14)

LOL I always find out a day or 2 before I have to leave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> LOL I always find out a day or 2 before I have to leave.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Planning boet. 

Seriously though, it happens to me too. Hope you come right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/7/14)

I have no time to plan at all that's the problem. I just got told I have to leave about an hour ago. Hopefully I will thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/7/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> I have no time to plan at all that's the problem. I just got told I have to leave about an hour ago. Hopefully I will thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, that makes more sense.

Looks like it is organic cotton for you for the next 2 months.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Ah, that makes more sense.
> 
> Looks like it is organic cotton for you for the next 2 months.




I guess so hey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (18/7/14)

Try VapeMob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/7/14)

I'm on my way there lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (18/7/14)

@Chop007 do you guys have ekowool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop007 (19/7/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> @Chop007 do you guys have ekowool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey brother, we have just signed up with Ekowool, the REAL DEAL and will soon have the genuine article in stock. All the Ekowool, in all sizes. I will tune you as soon as our stock lands, not long now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (20/7/14)

Chop007 said:


> Hey brother, we have just signed up with Ekowool, the REAL DEAL and will soon have the genuine article in stock. All the Ekowool, in all sizes. I will tune you as soon as our stock lands, not long now.



Thanks bud will see you when I get back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chop007 (20/7/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Thanks bud will see you when I get back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries, thanks Lyle for the support.


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (31/7/14)

@baksteen8168 had to cut my trip to Congo short but this time I've got 3 weeks to stock up. But I'll be moving to Dubai permanently and from what I've been reading it's a sad scene for vaping on that side. So I'm kinda screwed anyway. Hopefully I find places to get gear and juice.


----------



## Metal Liz (31/7/14)

Whaaaaat? You moving to dubai @Lyle Abrahams?


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/7/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> @baksteen8168 had to cut my trip to Congo short but this time I've got 3 weeks to stock up. But I'll be moving to Dubai permanently and from what I've been reading it's a sad scene for vaping on that side. So I'm kinda screwed anyway. Hopefully I find places to get gear and juice.


 
Do they allow imports?


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (31/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Whaaaaat? You moving to dubai @Lyle Abrahams?



@Metal Liz hey there. Yes I am I found out yesterday


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (31/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Do they allow imports?


 
Apparently customs is very strict on imports of vape gear including juice. If you import it should be a quantity of like 2 btls of juice and hopefully it will get through. So won't be risking my mods in my carry on or person either as they apparently like to confiscate them at the airport. So not sure how I'll make things work. MAAR EK SAL


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/7/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Apparently customs is very strict on imports of vape gear including juice. If you import it should be a quantity of like 2 btls of juice and hopefully it will get through. So won't be risking my mods in my carry on or person either as they apparently like to confiscate them at the airport. So not sure how I'll make things work. MAAR EK SAL


 
Sheesh, That sucks! Maybe someone will be nice enough to send you liquid decanted into a hand wash soap dispenser or something? Wonder if that would pass?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (31/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Sheesh, That sucks! Maybe someone will be nice enough to send you liquid decanted into a hand wash soap dispenser or something? Wonder if that would pass?


Hahahahahahahaha I reckon anything can be tried. I found these guys vaporsgulf but not sure on reliability


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/7/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Hahahahahahahaha I reckon anything can be tried. I found these guys vaporsgulf but not sure on reliability


 
I am sure that if someone sends you a sealed 1L Sprite bottle it should pass. lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------

